# Senior Managed Services Engineer wanted



## SuretyIT (Sep 27, 2018)

*Update - Position filled* 
Due to growth, we are expanding our Managed Services team and are seeking a Senior Engineer for an immediate start at Surety IT located in Brisbane, QLD. 

Skills required –
High level of technical support skills
You will have great team working skills and fantastic inter-personal skills.
You are a great communicator, who will be able to deal with all levels within an organisation.
You are a strategic, big-picture thinker.
You are pro-active and have a desire to learn.

If this sounds like you and you're ready to join our dynamic team, please view our recruitment ad on Seek.


----------

